# Favorite Retro game?



## markkavin (Sep 5, 2012)

Guys, Share with us your is your favorite retro game? Mine is Mario Bros .....


----------



## Strobe (Sep 5, 2012)

its hard to beat the Mario Bros. OG donkey kong is pretty good too


----------



## futureprospects (Sep 7, 2012)

super smash bros and mario kart with a little bit of goldeneye!
p.s love the murderface pic hahahaha metalocalypse lol


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 7, 2012)

Golden Axe...

Or the Simpsons and Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles arcade games.


----------



## Amaximus (Sep 7, 2012)

ZORK!
Galactic Empire.
Wasteland
Too many to list.

Oh, And _Gaming _isn't Sports. Even if you live in Korea.


----------



## lokie (Sep 7, 2012)

Dig Dug


Joust





and there is one I played regular but now I can not remember the name.


----------



## Amaximus (Sep 7, 2012)

On the flip side I can say with 100% certainty that the game that I *HATE* the most, To this day, is _E.T the Extraterrestrial_ for the Atari 2600!

Stupid fucking game. You'd fall into that pit and then have to spin the controller over and over for like 10 minutes so he would levitate up and out. If you stopped for just a second he'd fall to the bottom and you'd have to start again. STUPID!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 7, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> ZORK!
> Galactic Empire.
> Wasteland
> Too many to list.
> ...


Too many to list but the one's you did are awesome. Here's a link to some old school games you can play for free, they even have wasteland. http://www.virtualapple.org/


----------



## Amaximus (Sep 7, 2012)

Blue Wizard said:


> Too many to list but the one's you did are awesome. Here's a link to some old school games you can play for free, they even have wasteland. http://www.virtualapple.org/


Fun fact: The guys that made Wasteland are, essentially, the same guys who make Fallout.


----------



## billybob420 (Sep 7, 2012)

lokie said:


> Dig Dug
> Joust
> 
> and there is one I played regular but now I can not remember the name.


Holy fuck.... joust. My head is gonna explode.


----------



## sully (Sep 7, 2012)

Galaga and moon patrol


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 7, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> Fun fact: The guys that made Wasteland are, essentially, the same guys who make Fallout.


Yep I'm well aware, I'm a huge fallout fan, Fallout 2 is the best game ever made ever. Can't wait until wasteland 2 comes out.


----------



## Amaximus (Sep 7, 2012)

Blue Wizard said:


> Yep I'm well aware, I'm a huge fallout fan, Fallout 2 is the best game ever made ever. Can't wait until wasteland 2 comes out.


Wasteland 2?! That seems to have gone under my radar... To Google I go!!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 7, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> Wasteland 2?! That seems to have gone under my radar... To Google I go!!


Here's the link to their kickstarter page: http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/inxile/wasteland-2


----------

